# Marginatus diet advice



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I've kept fish for years but I'm collecting my first Piranha next week and I need a bit of advice on diet.

It's a 3-4" Marginatus and I'm trying to work out if this is an appropriate diet for it.

The majority will be smelt - maybe 70-80% topped up with mussels, cockles, squid and occasional live freshwater shrimp. I know the shrimp is controversial but it's the only live thing it will get and I want it to have a small amount of live food.

I also want to add a prepared tablet food like Hikari carnivore delite... is this a good food?

Thanks.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i would cut back on how much smelt i fed because it is so oily. everything else seems ok but add some white fish fillets and fresh frozen shrimp. pellets are a tossup sometimes on whether a serra will eat it or not.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

What white fish would you recommend AS fan?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

tilapia is what i use. i also feed shrimp and pellets (hikari bio gold)


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

tilapia, shrimp and hikari bio gold pellets is all i feed my p's.

they expespecially like tilapia!


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm not sure if I'm going to find Tilapia in Britain, it's not something you really get here other than in tropical fish shops (live) and they aren't cheap.

It's possible I might find some in certain areas of London though, I'll have a look around.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

should be available in any seafood section of your local market. look first and see. but any white fish fillet is fine. i stay away from catfish too because its really mushy and makes a mess.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

haddock, sole, pollock, tilapia, all stuffed with the best pellets you can find, could also try Boyds vitachem


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I like to use fresh catfish fillets that I cut into serving size pieces, treat with vitamins, and then freeze for later. Tilapia around me smells a lot fishier, even when "fresh", so I stopped using it. At that size, your best bet may be to start out wiith frozen krill from your local fish store and break of a chunk with a few pieces in it to thaw before feeding.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I've found some Tilapia but the woman at the counter gave me Sea Bass and I didn't realise until I got home...oh well, I've give it a try and see how it goes. I'll get some Tilapia tommorow.

I also bought some Squid and some River Cobbler so I'll give them a try too.

I got some small frozen Smelt from the fish shop too.

I couldn't find Catfish and I'll get some krill from the fish shop on Monday.

Cheers guys, your advice is very helpful.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

if the sea bass was more expensive then the tilapia i say cook it and buy the P's more food later


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

If it's too oily or it doesn't eat it then I'll cook up the rest and eat it myself. Sea Bass is good eating.

If it's good then I'll let you lot know, it wasn't expensive, only £1 for a fillet.


----------



## arok3000 (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah, as I understand, tilapia is a lot more common in the states.
Even where I am, sole is roughly half the price. Plus I find it smells a lot less fishy, and my P's eat it up no problem.

Other than that, frozen shrimp and the occasional tilapia.
And HBH Oscar Show pellets, because that's what I have around, and for some reason, my reds go crazy for it.


----------

